# My Retro-cycle



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Before:
http://www.evalbum.com/1614









After:











Motor: Crystalyte 406 
Drivetrain: Front-mounted 26" Hub motor 
Controller: Crystalyte 20A 36V 
Batteries: 1 8Ah Nexcell 3C Max Rate by Renaissance Bicycles, 41.00 Volt, Nickel-Metal Hydride System Voltage: 36 Volts 
Charger: High Power 36v 3A -- Extruded Aluminium HeaterNone InstrumentationRenaissance bicycles (aka e-bikes) CycleAnalyst v2.0 
Top Speed: 37km/h
Range: _20 Kilometers_
Much better result could be obtained during the summer months and without the on board computer plugged in. 
EV Miles: 300_ Kilometers_ 
Seating Capacity: 1 adult 
Tires: Front --> Kenda KWest 26 inch "slick" tire (no tread -- reduced road resistance)
Rear --> Cheng Shin 24 inch Mountain bike tire 
Conversion Time: About 6 Months including shipping, repairs and finding a bike. 
Conversion Cost: About 1000$ CAD
Additional Features:
--Emerson AM/FM Radio with Horn
--Taillight
--New fuse connector


----------



## nozza36 (Apr 3, 2009)

Truly beautiful , a silk purse from a pigs ear !
The original was just ugly but that machine really shines


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks alot! my plan is to get all of the electrical components placed in the center of the bicycle and held in place with a metal casing (or equivalent), painted the same colour as the rest of the frame.
I'd also like to replace the onboard computer with an old fashioned speedometer in order to imitate the style of old Whizzers.

I also have a portable transistor radio from the 1960s (with chrome speaker grill ) I could use instead of the modern one I have right now.

http://oldbike.homestead.com/files/whizzer__left_.jpg

http://www.amazon.com/Pyramid-26-27...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1239061474&sr=8-3


----------

